# DBSTalk.com First Look: SWM-enabled Slimline



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DIRECTV moves further ahead with the release of its newest dish, the SWM-enabled Slimline (AU9) dish. This new dish will make new installations easier, especially in pre-wired homes.

Thanks to smiddy for this excellent first look!

*SWM ODU First Look.pdf*


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Man, that's one classy first look document.

The smidster comes through.

Great piece of work!

Very professional, as always, for DBSTalk.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Good job guys.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nicely done Smiddy!

And great work to everyone else involved!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Very nice work smiddy and everyone else involved!!!

It looks great :goodjob:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Awesome! Great work Smiddy!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice. Great job guys!!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice work.

I am confused on one thing. The last picture seems to show more than one line coming off the dish. I thought it was single line off the dish?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I am confused on one thing. The last picture seems to show more than one line coming off the dish. I thought it was single line off the dish?


It is only one line off the dish. That's really the only visual difference between the standard and SWMLine LNB assemblies. The bottom one in the picture is a standard Slimline LNB (looks like an Eagle Aspen? My SWMLine and standard LNBs -- both WNC -- look exactly alike except for the number of connectors -- like the top one in the last picture.).


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Man that looks good! Love it!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I am confused on one thing. The last picture seems to show more than one line coming off the dish. I thought it was single line off the dish?


It is only line that comes from the LNB assembly. There is a SWM slimline LNB and a normal slimline LNB there to compare the two.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

That is a great write-up.
Very well done smiddy.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Michael D'Angelo;1613756 said:


> It is only line that comes from the LNB assembly. There is a SWM slimline LNB and a normal slimline LNB there to compare the two.


Right. And they are two different manufacturers. As I noted above, my old & new "SWMLine" LNBs are both WNC and appear identical except for the one vs. four connectors. The old and new Eagle Aspens also look alike except for the connector block.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

VERY NICE! Thanks, smiddy!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

*Great Work*

Informative, accurate, and useful information.

Great job Smiddy. 

Mike


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, smiddy, I don't know what looks better, the dish or the document! Very nicely done.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Colum 3 on the first page near the top



> _BBC's are not to be used IRD tuners._


I'm not quite sure what smiddy was trying to say with that line. 

Other than that, a very good review with the right amount of diagrams, pictures, & installation options.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

good job, great first look as usual


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I particularly like the lists of splitters that did & didn't work.

Mike


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

The Ogre comes through. Good job!

Not related to the dish, I like the format of the doc as well. What did you use?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Draconis said:


> I'm not quite sure what smiddy was trying to say with that line.


He was saying that BBCs are not to be used when connecting (split) outputs from the SWMLine to a receiver (IRD) -- just as with the standalone SWM.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice work.... So, is there an expected availability date?


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice! I love all the diagrams.

So is this thing to the installers yet? I haven't really been paying attention. When I moved in March, the installer said they were supposed to be testing these in LA in April.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

Great review Smiddy!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Koz said:


> Very nice! I love all the diagrams.
> 
> So is this thing to the installers yet? I haven't really been paying attention. When I moved in March, the installer said they were supposed to be testing these in LA in April.


They are being installed now in some test markets. I'm sure that RobertE will chime in with more details.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Smiddy .. Thanks for the hard work .. It looks really good.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

very nice, smiddy


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job Smiddy and to all the testers that contributed the effort.

bob


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice work Smiddy. How would legacy receivers plug into this, or is this particular setup not compatible with older receivers ?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> Nice work Smiddy. How would legacy receivers plug into this, or is this particular setup not compatible with older receivers ?


Legacy receivers cannot work with the SWMLine.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job guys as always very nice.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Great job, Smiddy (and any other field testers). :goodjob:

I have dish-envy. :grin:


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice write-up, especially the technicial details.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm getting an error when I try to download the PDF.

"The server returned an invalid or unrecognized response"


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Good job, Smiddy! 

The two dishes in the left-hand side of Figures 12 and 13 look like they are not pointing in the same direction (??)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Smiddy - Awesome job on the first look!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice work Smiddy and the rest of the testers.

Carl


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Good job, Smiddy!
> 
> The two dishes in the left-hand side of Figures 12 and 13 look like they are not pointing in the same direction (??)


maybe the locals there are coming from 72.5. Nice work Smiddy! Looks great.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Great review!


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

Excellent Job!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice work Smiddy.  

Glad you got to test out one of these. :hurah: 

The First Look is well done - and you include plenty of information and pictures.

Of course.....they'll have to deduct 1000 posts from your post count..... :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Great job guys, great job.

Now I don't have to worry about running more cables from my dish in order to add another HR. 

This will be great for people who only have one cable going to each room.

So this will just be a simple swap out right? When will they be available?

Thanks


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Smiddy, Looks great!! Blows Satellite guys WAY out of geosync orbit!! Nothing but QUALITY from DBSTalks Field testers!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I am confused on one thing. The last picture seems to show more than one line coming off the dish. I thought it was single line off the dish?


Thanks Tony,

I didn't remove my four lines since I in case I had to revert back to my original configuration. Only one line was connected of the four.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Colum 3 on the first page near the top
> 
> I'm not quite sure what smiddy was trying to say with that line.
> 
> Other than that, a very good review with the right amount of diagrams, pictures, & installation options.


Sorry, yes, good catch I saw that after I sent it up for review by the big dawgs. There should be a "with the" between "used" and "IRD" thanks...


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I really like the First Look. Smiddy, that took some time, imagination, and skill to put together. I hope I can use one of these in the near future.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

tfederov said:


> The Ogre comes through. Good job!
> 
> Not related to the dish, I like the format of the doc as well. What did you use?


The credit for the document layout has to go to both HDTVfan0001 and AirRocker, since they both gave me inputs and inspiration. It in MS Word, converted for your viewing pleasure to PDF. 

Thanks for the praise sir, this is huge from you.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Brent04 said:


> I'm getting an error when I try to download the PDF.
> 
> "The server returned an invalid or unrecognized response"


I get that error too from work. How I circumvent it is I right click and download it, then open it for viewing.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nice work Smiddy.
> 
> Glad you got to test out one of these. :hurah:
> 
> ...


Ah man, when I signed up I never saw that in the fine print, how the heck am I supposed to stay ahead of you in posts if they take me posts away?

Thanks man...you helped sir!  Mucho appreciato!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I elect him to do a few more "First looks" for us


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, this could not have been possible without the hard work and dedication of many people. I appreciate everyone's help emensely, squabbling over things and correcting other things to come to this finished result. I really want to thank Earl and DirecTV for giving me such an awesome opportunity to test what I find to be a most rewarding hobby, and too, this community who supports one another generouosly (most fo the time) and who put up with a lashing of my own hilarity. It is all good as they say...thank you for letting me be a part of your world...it is fun!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Koz said:


> Very nice! I love all the diagrams.
> 
> So is this thing to the installers yet? I haven't really been paying attention. When I moved in March, the installer said they were supposed to be testing these in LA in April.


They started a three phase roll out on May 1

First batch of markets are: 


> Austin
> Boston(Manchester, NH & VT
> Chicago
> Dallas-Fortworth
> ...


These are DirecTv markets and may or may not coincide with a DMA.

No dates have been made public about phase 2 or 3.

All markets will continue to use both the SWMLine and standard LNB.

SWMLine lnbs (at least at first) will only be used for new customers with more than 5 tuners and at least 1 HD box.

No information as to if/when they will be made available as an upgrade item.


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice Smiddy

Great job!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RobertE said:


> They started a three phase roll out on May 1
> 
> First batch of markets are:
> 
> ...


Do you think Solid Signal will carry them?

Thanks


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

The NAS SWS line of splitters and the Holland Electronics STS line of splitters all work. smiddy forgot to update the first look with this information. 

Also during the field trials some of us found the H20-600 to be problematic but the latest CE seems to cure all of the problems that we had.

Also using the Channel Master CM4002IFD and CM4001IFD diplexers proved to be "rock solid" for OTA diplexing.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the great work!
I'll be picking one up as soon as SolidSignal starts to carry them...


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

That is such a NICE document, D* could print that and us it as an internal training document, and send to installers too!!! Great job Smiddy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Do you think Solid Signal will carry them?
> 
> Thanks


I don't see why not. Although I wouldn't expect to see them until the internal rollout is complete. That should be done mid August.

One other thing to keep in mind, that the slim 3 isn't too far off as well. So, unless your in a market that will need locals from 110/119, you may want to wait for the slim 3. It will be in both SWM and non-swm flavors.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> That is such a NICE document, D* could print that and us it as an internal training document, and send to installers too!!! Great job Smiddy!!!!!!!!!!!


You should see the training document. It's also very, very nice.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

What if you need more than 8 tuners?!? You need 2 dishes:eek2:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

RobertE said:


> You should see the training document. It's also very, very nice.


That's awesome!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> What if you need more than 8 tuners?!? You need 2 dishes:eek2:


With the Slimline(non-SWM), if you have more than 4 tuners you need another dish or a multiswitch.

Mike


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> What if you need more than 8 tuners?!? You need 2 dishes:eek2:


I would guess that a reasonable majority of customers will have less than 9 tuners. The SWMLine won't work for everyone -- but for most new installs, it is a big plus for the installer and the consumer.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent work! Very impressive as always.

Do any of you want to sell your SWM8 to me? I am thinking of doing some upgrading and I am maxed out with my SWM5.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> With the Slimline(non-SWM), if you have more than 4 tuners you need another dish or a multiswitch.
> 
> Mike


I have a regular 5LNB now, sidecar, and use a WB68 but need more! If you look at my signature, you can tell I don't have enough lines. I may add an SWM8 to my setup and still use the WB68.

I was just thinking that in my case, the SWMline would not work


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

smiddy did it with true DBSTalk style & class.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> smiddy did it with true DBSTalk style & class.


Indeed.

:goodjob:


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm a bit confused, I have 7 units, Does this qualify as 7 tuners or is the HR-20 considered as 2 tuners if both are being used. If the latter is true I would then need 11 tuners.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> smiddy did it with true DBSTalk style & class.





bwaldron said:


> Indeed.
> 
> :goodjob:


I'm blushing, stop you guys. :sure:

Seriously, from you guys, this is huge, thanks!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stevies3 said:


> I'm a bit confused, I have 7 units, Does this qualify as 7 tuners or is the HR-20 considered as 2 tuners if both are being used. If the latter is true I would then need 11 tuners.


Any DVR is considered two tuners, yes.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Awesome job on the writeup!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> smiddy did it with true DBSTalk style & class.


Agreed, then again, he has always been a ogre-achiever.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

First class job..... Thanks Smiddy


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Very good job Smiddy.It looks great!


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Great job guys, great job.
> 
> Now I don't have to worry about running more cables from my dish in order to add another HR.
> 
> ...


According to figure 11 you can hook more than one receiver in a room even with one cable.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

RobertE said:


> They started a three phase roll out on May 1
> 
> First batch of markets are:
> 
> ...


Which means if you order 4 HD DVRs you still need your home remodeled in order to accomodate dual lines to each receiver. Your neighbor with 4 basic boxes and 1 HD will have SWIM. The whole point of SWIM is eliminating that second run to DVR especially in newly prewired homes.

Makes very little sense but DirecTV knows better.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great job smiddy! :hurah: 

I want one. :lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ironwood said:


> Which means if you order 4 HD DVRs you still need your home remodeled in order to accomodate dual lines to each receiver. Your neighbor with 4 basic boxes and 1 HD will have SWIM. The whole point of SWIM is eliminating that second run to DVR especially in newly prewired homes.
> 
> Makes very little sense but DirecTV knows better.


Not at all. No rewiring would need to be done. Dual lines to HR2xs are no longer needed.

DVR = 2 tuners
non DVR box = 1 tuner

If you had 4 DVRs that would max the SWMLine out tuner wise though.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Good Job. 
Not sure if this is possible for the future but does anyone think directv will just sell the lnb/swm and swap that out for the old 4 line lnb? Kinda like years ago when if you had just the single line lnb you could go pick up the 2 line linb to run to dual receivers. I have the swm5 and I figure if it ever goes out all I would really need would be another lnb module.


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

Man, I wish this were available in Connecticut. I have an install soon at my condo, and this would really solve some of the questions as far as how the installer is going to get all the cables into my condo.

Does anyone know if they are using the SWM8 switches in CT at least?


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Question? I have the current Slimline with four outputs to my home. With the new design, is only the LNB arm changed. If so would it make any sense to replace the components on the arm to, in effect, have a SWM unit. OR, would it make more sense to keep is as is and use a SWM unit inside my garage where my multi-switch is? Another thought is maybe wait for the 3 LNB Slim line as I dont think there would be need to pick up the 110 or 119 sats then. 
I am not sure what the 110 brings to me but I know i only get ESPH-HD2, Disc HD and HD Net from the 119 currently but I understand when D11 lights up, they will move to it. I also know my local std def channels come from the 101 sats and my local HDs come from 103 Spaceway 1. 
Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

great job on the article, cant wait for availability


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmm, SolidSignal has the SWM5 in stock with power inserter for $189, I may pick this up and tell my installer to use it, that is if they don't already use them in CT.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=SWM5-KIT


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

PaulieORF said:


> Does anyone know if they are using the SWM8 switches in CT at least?


I am not sure what markets the SWM8 is being used in right now but there are a few places online you can buy it and there is a member here dave29 selling them.

EDIT: Sorry I didn't see you post #83 before posting this.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MrDad0330 said:


> Question? I have the current Slimline with four outputs to my home. With the new design, is only the LNB arm changed. If so would it make any sense to replace the components on the arm to, in effect, have a SWM unit. OR, would it make more sense to keep is as is and use a SWM unit inside my garage where my multi-switch is? Another thought is maybe wait for the 3 LNB Slim line as I dont think there would be need to pick up the 110 or 119 sats then.
> I am not sure what the 110 brings to me but I know i only get ESPH-HD2, Disc HD and HD Net from the 119 currently but I understand when D11 lights up, they will move to it. I also know my local std def channels come from the 101 sats and my local HDs come from 103 Spaceway 1.
> Sorry for all the questions.


The dish and arm are the same. The only difference is the LNB assembly. All you would do is swap it and be good to go. But if you need an SWM and since you already have 4 lines going to your other multi-switch I would just go with the SWM8.

As for SAT 110 there are also MPEG2 HD channels on it (ESPN HD etc.). All the MPEG2 HD channels on 110 and 119 will be moved over some time after D11 is turned on.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Smiddy - you noted that the line between the SWM Slimline and the PI must be at least 15 feet.....but....what is the recommended *maximum*?

In the case of the SWM multiswitch units themselves....many have run upwards of 60 foot coax runs between the Dish and PI...since many oflks will need to have similar runs to allow the (powered) PI being indoors....curious if the documentation gives any advice.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Smiddy - you noted that the line between the SWM Slimline and the PI must be at least 15 feet.....but....what is the recommended *maximum*?
> 
> In the case of the SWM multiswitch units themselves....many have run upwards of 60 foot coax runs between the Dish and PI...since many oflks will need to have similar runs to allow the (powered) PI being indoors....curious if the documentation gives any advice.


The PI can not be more than 150' from the SWM or SWMslimline.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;1614791 said:


> The PI can not be more than 150' from the SWM or SWMslimline.


That's more than enough to cover any physical install layout.

Thanks BMR for the info.


----------



## rmartinj (Jan 29, 2007)

great job nice


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

ironwood said:


> Which means if you order 4 HD DVRs you still need your home remodeled in order to accomodate dual lines to each receiver. Your neighbor with 4 basic boxes and 1 HD will have SWIM. The whole point of SWIM is eliminating that second run to DVR especially in newly prewired homes.
> 
> Makes very little sense but DirecTV knows better.


I think you are a little confused on this, as was I until I read it better. I think what it is saying is that this SWM LNB can feed a dual input DVR with only ONE line. Meaning that you wouldn't need two wires run to the HR-20 or HR-21 in order to get the two inputs, just the one.

It certainly cleans things up a lot. I currently have two wires run around my living room under the carpet to my HR-20. This would allow me to pull up one of those wires. I really like that idea. Plus, I like the fact that I would be able to just put in a splitter to run a wire to my son's room so he could have good TV. I really want one of these!!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's more than enough to cover any physical install layout.
> 
> Thanks BMR for the info.


I think the maximum length for the entire run, combining all components is 250' but I haven't done the calculation yet. I am writing a rainfade for dummies document that will highlight most permutations. Once I get into that document more I will do the calculations and have a number with an acceptable margin such that folks will not have rainfade issues.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

steveken said:


> I think you are a little confused on this, as was I until I read it better. I think what it is saying is that this SWM LNB can feed a dual input DVR with only ONE line. Meaning that you wouldn't need two wires run to the HR-20 or HR-21 in order to get the two inputs, just the one.
> 
> It certainly cleans things up a lot. I currently have two wires run around my living room under the carpet to my HR-20. This would allow me to pull up one of those wires. I really like that idea. Plus, I like the fact that I would be able to just put in a splitter to run a wire to my son's room so he could have good TV. I really want one of these!!


That is correct. With the SWMslimline LNB or an SWM8 you can use up to 8 SWM capable channels (tuners). An HD DVR would use 2 channels (tuners).

You would just need to make sure the receiver you put in your son's room is SWM capable (HR20, HR21, H21, H20, R22, R16, and D12).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I think the maximum length for the entire run, combining all components is 250' but I haven't done the calculation yet. I am writing a rainfade for dummies document that will highlight most permutations. Once I get into that document more I will do the calculations and have a number with an acceptable margin such that folks will not have rainfade issues.


Thanks for the added information.

Make sure you send the "rainfade for dummies" document to the cable companies.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome job, great work, thank you for the update as well


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

PaulieORF said:


> Hmm, SolidSignal has the SWM5 in stock with power inserter for $189, I may pick this up and tell my installer to use it, that is if they don't already use them in CT.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=SWM5-KIT


That's interesting. It had previously been announced that the SWM5 was not going into production.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobnielsen said:


> That's interesting. It had previously been announced that the SWM5 was not going into production.


That surprised me as well.

We were all told the SWM8 was the only model being produced going forward....unless there are a few being released from remaining inventories to liquidate that stock.


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That surprised me as well.
> 
> We were all told the SWM8 was the only model being produced going forward....unless there are a few being released from remaining inventories to liquidate that stock.


I assume that Solid Signal has some of the remaining inventory.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

MrDad0330 said:


> Question? I have the current Slimline with four outputs to my home. With the new design, is only the LNB arm changed. If so would it make any sense to replace the components on the arm to, in effect, have a SWM unit. OR, would it make more sense to keep is as is and use a SWM unit inside my garage where my multi-switch is? Another thought is maybe wait for the 3 LNB Slim line as I dont think there would be need to pick up the 110 or 119 sats then.
> I am not sure what the 110 brings to me but I know i only get ESPH-HD2, Disc HD and HD Net from the 119 currently but I understand when D11 lights up, they will move to it. I also know my local std def channels come from the 101 sats and my local HDs come from 103 Spaceway 1.
> Sorry for all the questions.


 First the SWMLNB is interchangeable so only the LNB would need to be replaced. Now depending on your recievers will depend on if you want an SWM8 or SWMLine. The SWMLine doesnt work on ANY legacy recivers. The SWM8 does have ports for legacy recievers. So if you have any legacy recievers they wont work with the SWMLine! I have the SWMLine, but I think the SWM8 will be better for people who already have legacy recievers. I would keep the slimline in place if I were you. While they are going to be moving programming around safer is better at times.

D-


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job guys...... Document was very informative and very well put together.....:goodjob:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> That's interesting. It had previously been announced that the SWM5 was not going into production.


im sure it is old stock that has been sitting around, which would explain the[cheap] price too.


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

Can you get just the new LNB assembly anywhere? I will be redoing my dish installation in the next week or so and it would nice to run one line to my distribution closet.

MacMantis


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

ironwood said:


> According to figure 11 you can hook more than one receiver in a room even with one cable.


Yep. I have an H20 and a D12 in the same room and have a Holland STS-2 splitter between them and it works perfectly.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

macmantis said:


> Can you get just the new LNB assembly anywhere?


Not currently.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Keep seeing the same questions asked so, I'm reposting post #52

They started a three phase roll out on May 1

First batch of markets are:

Quote:
Austin
Boston(Manchester, NH & VT
Chicago
Dallas-Fortworth
Denver, NE, NV, WY
Detroit
Las Vegas
Los Angeles 1 (not sure what parts are 1-3)
Los Angeles 2
Los Angeles 3
Missoula, MT
Monterey-Salinas, CA
Phoenix
Reno CA, NV
Sacramento-Stockton-Modesto 1
Sacramento-Stockton-Modesto 2
San Diego
San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose 1
San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose 2
Santa Barbara-Santa Maria- San Luisobispo
Shreveport, AR, LA, OK, TX
Washington DC 1 (Hagerstown) DC, MD, PA, VA
Washington DC 2 (Hagerstown) DC, MD, PA, VA
West Palm Beach - Fort Pierce

These are DirecTv markets and may or may not coincide with a DMA.

No dates have been made public about phase 2 or 3.

All markets will continue to use both the SWMLine and standard LNB.

*SWMLine lnbs (at least at first) will only be used for new customers with more than 5 tuners and at least 1 HD box.*

No information as to if/when they will be made available as an upgrade item.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Very nicely done Smiddy!
> 
> And great work to everyone else involved!!


Smiddy you did an awesome job putting this one together!


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Not at all. No rewiring would need to be done. Dual lines to HR2xs are no longer needed.
> 
> DVR = 2 tuners
> non DVR box = 1 tuner
> ...


You right. I was thinking about number of receivers, keep mixing up this receiver vs tuner definition.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

jwd45244 said:


> Yep. I have an H20 and a D12 in the same room and have a Holland STS-2 splitter between them and it works perfectly.


Is it an approved SWIM splitter?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Excellent job, Smiddy and the rest of the crew.


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you do if you have more than 8 channels? Eg, if you have 8 HR20's for example?


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

jdjeff said:


> What do you do if you have more than 8 channels? Eg, if you have 8 HR20's for example?


that's the million dollar question. either they will continue making the legacy lnb which can be split for multiple SWM8 units,

or

they could decide to install multiple dishes


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jdjeff said:


> What do you do if you have more than 8 channels? Eg, if you have 8 HR20's for example?


If you need more the 8 channels (tuners) they will not install the SWMslimline. You will have to get an external SWM and WB68 to use a parallel/cascading setup or two WB68's or WB616.


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

So forgetting the SWMline dish, using the regular 5 lnb dish there isn't a way to have more than one SW8 multiswitch in use? You need to use one SW8 and then then the "normal" 6x8? You would think they would have some sort of solution, if only for the MDU market.:nono2:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jdjeff said:


> So forgetting the SWMline dish, using the regular 5 lnb dish there isn't a way to have more than one SW8 multiswitch in use? You need to use one SW8 and then then the "normal" 6x8? You would think they would have some sort of solution, if only for the MDU market.:nono2:


You can use two SWM's. You just need to run them in a parallel setup with single port power passing splitters 5MHz to 2150 (or higher).


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah. Cool. Thank you.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jdjeff said:


> So forgetting the SWMline dish, using the regular 5 lnb dish there isn't a way to have more than one SW8 multiswitch in use? You need to use one SW8 and then then the "normal" 6x8? You would think they would have some sort of solution, if only for the MDU market.:nono2:


Yes, as noted you can use two (or more) SWM's. Keep in mind though, you can't combine the outputs. Each SWM would need it's own coax run to the 8 tuners it is feeding, you can't combine the outputs into a single coax for 16 tuners.

Carl


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

jdjeff said:


> So forgetting the SWMline dish, using the regular 5 lnb dish there isn't a way to have more than one SW8 multiswitch in use? You need to use one SW8 and then then the "normal" 6x8? You would think they would have some sort of solution, if only for the MDU market.:nono2:


Whole setup for MDUs (and forum here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136)


----------



## janctil (Jan 29, 2008)

How difficult is this new LNB to align?
Can someone with technical knowledge install and align the dish themselves? I am planning the installation of a new HD satellite system in my house (DirecTV), and since I plan on doing all the work myself, I would also like to install and align the dish myself. I have viewed the installation videos from the solid signal website, and it does not appear to be very difficult.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have not seen one of these, nor tried to align one, so my comments are based on speculation.

The biggest challenge I see is that regular satellite meters will not work with the SWM-Line dish. You must have the power inserter connected, and an SWM capable receiver, in order to align.

Perhaps the folks that got to test these LNB's can comment on how they accomplished alignment, or any installers that might now have these in inventory.

Carl


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

janctil said:


> How difficult is this new LNB to align?
> Can someone with technical knowledge install and align the dish themselves? I am planning the installation of a new HD satellite system in my house (DirecTV), and since I plan on doing all the work myself, I would also like to install and align the dish myself. I have viewed the installation videos from the solid signal website, and it does not appear to be very difficult.


Its not very hard at all. I installed 2 of the Slimlines with the help of a friend, one at my house and one at his house. You just have to make sure everything is plumb and level. And make sure you get the support braces.

You might be able to find someone on here in your area to come over and help you.

Carl6: I would think that aiming the SWM Slimline would be no different than aiming a regular Slimline?


----------



## janctil (Jan 29, 2008)

My plan is to leave my existing system in place and then add this new dish to my roof, and using an sws-2 splitter (with approapriate Power Inserter and the like), route to 2 HR 20's I purchased some months ago. I will then turn on HD with DirecTV.
Is is possible for me to install everything myself and then have a DirecTV installer come out and align the dish?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm assuming your existing system does not have a 5-LNB dish, correct? Why not get a regular Slimline (not the SWM-line), and use an SWM8 in parallel with anothe rmultiswitch to feed both your existing equipment as well as the HR20's? That leaves you with just one dish on the roof rather than two.

Actually, if you call DirecTV and tell them you have two HR20's you acquired, and are preparing to upgrade to HD, they might provide the dish and installation for free. They used to do that anyway. It is worth a phone call to find out.

Carl


----------



## janctil (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
Yes I do not currently have a 5-lnb dish. I don't want to have 4 cables off of my roof. Also my wife does not want to disturb the current setup since it works.
Also, I prefer to install the equipment myself since the layout of my house always causes great consternation with installers. The last time I had an installer come out to my home, they said that it would cost an extra $200.00 to do the install.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

Good job Smiddy! Not bad for an Ogre!


----------



## lowmazda (Jul 12, 2007)

janctil said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Yes I do not currently have a 5-lnb dish. I don't want to have 4 cables off of my roof. Also my wife does not want to disturb the current setup since it works.
> Also, I prefer to install the equipment myself since the layout of my house always causes great consternation with installers. The last time I had an installer come out to my home, they said that it would cost an extra $200.00 to do the install.


What is so complicated about your existing setup that you cant run a 5lnb dish, swm switch and use the existing wiring. There are legacy ports available on the swm if you have older equipment. Rather then having 2 dishes on the roof for the same provider.


----------



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

Like i said a couple of mothns ago it should make alot of our jobs easier. we will begin testing it in south florida aound the next month or so.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

bruinfever said:


> Good job Smiddy! Not bad for an Ogre!


Yeah, we're all thumbs...or is that great big sausages, as the fairy godmother said?!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

janctil said:


> How difficult is this new LNB to align?
> Can someone with technical knowledge install and align the dish themselves? I am planning the installation of a new HD satellite system in my house (DirecTV), and since I plan on doing all the work myself, I would also like to install and align the dish myself. I have viewed the installation videos from the solid signal website, and it does not appear to be very difficult.


Several of us in the test had sidecar dishes to start, and did the switch ourselves.

The hardest part, for me, was that I did not have any sort of signal meter. Fortunately, there is a window to the bedroom just below the dish, so I brought the remote with me. I had to step down 1 step on the ladder to see the signal screens on the TV in the bedroom. Then up one step to make adjustments.

Took me about 30 minutes to get the signal to where I wanted it....


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I have not seen one of these, nor tried to align one, so my comments are based on speculation.
> 
> The biggest challenge I see is that regular satellite meters will not work with the SWM-Line dish. You must have the power inserter connected, and an SWM capable receiver, in order to align.
> 
> ...


Not hard to align at all. Exactly the same as regular Slimline. The difference is using right equipment. 
1. Power Inserter as you mentioned.
2. Meter (I have Birdog and it works, I cant comment on other meters)
3. Here comes the bad part. Installers can get special device necessary for installation called ASL. Another option is using two-way SWM splitter. It should also work with Birdog but I never tried it and I dont know if it works with other meters.

If you dont have any of those devices my only thought here would be to try the following: use old Slimline LNB to align the dish properly and then replace it with SWIMline and see if it works. I dont see why dish would be positioned in any different direction. Satellites are all at the same locations.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

ironwood said:


> If you dont have any of those devices my only thought here would be to try the following: use old Slimline LNB to align the dish properly and then replace it with SWIMline and see if it works. I dont see why dish would be positioned in any different direction. Satellites are all at the same locations.


That will work just fine.

Some of those in the test already had slimline's, and had only to change out the LNB assembly to switch over. Aiming, etc, is the same, regardless of which "flavor" LNB you are running.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ironwood said:


> If you dont have any of those devices my only thought here would be to try the following: use old Slimline LNB to align the dish properly and then replace it with SWIMline ...


Yes, I would imagine that would work just fine. For installers it would make sense to carry around a regular slimline LNB assembly for that purpose.

However, for the individual that isn't a practical solution - nor is the purchase of a $500+ meter. This is definately not a product aimed a the do-it-yourself install customer.

Carl


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Yes, I would imagine that would work just fine. For installers it would make sense to carry around a regular slimline LNB assembly for that purpose.
> 
> However, for the individual that isn't a practical solution - nor is the purchase of a $500+ meter. This is definately not a product aimed a the do-it-yourself install customer.
> 
> Carl


Somebody should try to align SWIMline old style using signal meters on the receiver. It might work just fine as long as power inserter and everything is hooked up properly.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

ironwood said:


> Somebody should try to align SWIMline old style using signal meters on the receiver. It might work just fine as long as power inserter and everything is hooked up properly.


That should work if you have a *lot* of patience. Why hasn't Directv ever enabled audio feedback on the HR2x DVRs? It's been listed on the display since the beginning but never has worked.


----------



## Nofences (Jan 12, 2007)

That was a great walkthrough. Very well done, cant wait to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Several of us in the test had sidecar dishes to start, and did the switch ourselves.
> 
> The hardest part, for me, was that I did not have any sort of signal meter. Fortunately, there is a window to the bedroom just below the dish, so I brought the remote with me. I had to step down 1 step on the ladder to see the signal screens on the TV in the bedroom. Then up one step to make adjustments.
> 
> Took me about 30 minutes to get the signal to where I wanted it....


It took me also about 30 minutes to get mine up and running after switching out the sidecar dish.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

ironwood said:


> Somebody should try to align SWIMline old style using signal meters on the receiver. It might work just fine as long as power inserter and everything is hooked up properly.


This is how I put mine up. I didn't have a signal meter, so the only way was to use the receivers meters.


----------



## Jace (Sep 6, 2006)

What's the likely hood if I'm in Chicago and have a tech coming to do a new account install this week for 2 HD DVRs that I will get the new dish? 

Anything I could say to the installer to request it ?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Jace said:


> What's the likely hood if I'm in Chicago and have a tech coming to do a new account install this week for 2 HD DVRs that I will get the new dish?
> 
> Anything I could say to the installer to request it ?


-0-


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Here are the possible responses you will get from the installer and the approximate odds of each reply.

"We don't know when we will get them." -- 75%

"What new dish?" -- 24%

"Here it is!" -- 1%


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Great job guys!! Very will done and very informative.

I am having a "Movers Install" being done for our new summer home, within the next few weeks, for our HR20s. It sure would be nice to have the SL5S SWM-ODU. I had every room prewired with two coaxial lines, for DVRs. But if I had this dish, I could use one of the two lines for an OTA antenna system instead.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Jace said:


> What's the likely hood if I'm in Chicago and have a tech coming to do a new account install this week for 2 HD DVRs that I will get the new dish?
> 
> Anything I could say to the installer to request it ?


Well you are in one of the roll out markets. Now whether or not they have gotten them yet is another question.

Roll out markets here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1615390&postcount=104 and here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1613994&postcount=52

So market wise 50/50. But since you are only having 4 tuners, that will count against you.

So, I'll put my odds at 75/25 against. Sorry.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Jace said:


> What's the likely hood if I'm in Chicago and have a tech coming to do a new account install this week for 2 HD DVRs that I will get the new dish?
> 
> Anything I could say to the installer to request it ?


When installer arrives ask him whats on the work order. If you dont have two lines in each room you can try to put this job on hold, then call Directv and ask them to change your work order to SWM dish because otherwise you wont be able to use DVR's and they dont want to lose a new customer. If your local office has SWM dishes then its just the matter of changing order with Directv.


----------



## Jace (Sep 6, 2006)

ironwood said:


> When installer arrives ask him whats on the work order. If you dont have two lines in each room you can try to put this job on hold, then call Directv and ask them to change your work order to SWM dish because otherwise you wont be able to use DVR's and they dont want to lose a new customer. If your local office has SWM dishes then its just the matter of changing order with Directv.


Thanks for the good advice, just found out there is a newer slim line dish on the roof now , but the 9 unit building would like to limit the # of dishes on the roof , maybe this might help the cause.


----------



## Rathmir (May 2, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> That should work if you have a *lot* of patience. Why hasn't Directv ever enabled audio feedback on the HR2x DVRs? It's been listed on the display since the beginning but never has worked.


The hr20 used to have the audible tone. When I moved to Huntsville, and before the techs could come out to bring me a slimline dish, I took my old 5 lnb dish, mounted it on a few boards (like a sled) and plopped it down in my front yard. I ran a cable through the window to the HR20 in the masterbedroom which is hooked up to a samsung 5dvd player/ surroud system and blasted my room mates out of the house when i cranked up the volume trying to align the dish.

I got to do it again when my room mate moved the dish to mow the lawn two weeks later. (He had been told by a DTV CSR that it didnt matter where he pointed the dish as long as it looked south. I expected better from a Senior in an electrical enginerring program>)


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Question? If I converted to a SWM set up, either with the new Slimline dish OR a SWM module inside, would that only function if I was using the H ane HR receivers? I do have some std def Tivo's and one D10-200 in my sons room. Just thinking ahead.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MrDad0330 said:


> Question? If I converted to a SWM set up, either with the new Slimline dish OR a SWM module inside, would that only function if I was using the H ane HR receivers? I do have some std def Tivo's and one D10-200 in my sons room. Just thinking ahead.


The SWMSlimline will only work with SWM capable equipment (HR20, HR21, H20, H21, R16, R22, and D12) so that will not work for you.

The SWM8 FTM outputs will only work with the equipment posted above but it does have 3 legacy outputs that you could use for the TiVo and D10 so that would work but you still would need to have separate lines from the SWM to the TiVo and D10..


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

MrDad0330 said:


> Question? If I converted to a SWM set up, either with the new Slimline dish OR a SWM module inside, would that only function if I was using the H ane HR receivers? I do have some std def Tivo's and one D10-200 in my sons room. Just thinking ahead.


If you use an external SWM legacy receivers, ie those prior to D12s, H20s, R16, HR20s can run off the legacy ports. If using the SWM LNB, then you must have D12s, H20s, R16, HR20s or newer.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys....with that in mind, i will stay with my current configurations until the needs calls for me to replace my older Tivos and D10. (Like HD in all rooms)


----------



## Jace (Sep 6, 2006)

The tech came out today, didn't have a SWM, I postponed the install. After 2 calls , I have a service appt set up that clearly states to bring a SWM. They told me in Chicago that it has to be done by a field tech, not someone contracted.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Jace said:


> The tech came out today, didn't have a SWM, I postponed the install. After 2 calls , I have a service appt set up that clearly states to bring a SWM. They told me in Chicago that it has to be done by a field tech, not someone contracted.


That is good to know and is likely that person has been properly trained to deal with them.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

This fantastic news. I just hope my market (Madison, WI) gets these prior to my move to the new house in July. 

I was just going through the home inspection last night and was trying to figure a way to add second lines for the 3 HD DVR's and was praying the SWM would be coming soon because the runs of a second line would be impossible for two of the DVRs. I will drive to Chicago and pick up a unit if I have to (or am allowed to) but hopefully the units will be available in the next month.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

primetime said:


> This fantastic news. I just hope my market (Madison, WI) gets these prior to my move to the new house in July.
> 
> I was just going through the home inspection last night and was trying to figure a way to add second lines for the 3 HD DVR's and was praying the SWM would be coming soon because the runs of a second line would be impossible for two of the DVRs. I will drive to Chicago and pick up a unit if I have to (or am allowed to) but hopefully the units will be available in the next month.


They are not cheap, but you can always buy a SMW-8.


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

So will I need one of these? I have a slimline now and 1 tuner.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Sooner or later, I'm upgrading the bedroom to HiDef. I presume that's when I should consider losing the Sidecar and moving to one of these new Slimlines. 

Figure I should have them replace the original coax from 1994, same time. 

Thinking of keeping my existing RF translator setup for signaling/controlling the receiver in the LR - but, will I still need an SWM?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Figure I should have them replace the original coax from 1994, same time. 

No need to do that if it still works.

Thinking of keeping my existing RF translator setup for signaling/controlling the receiver in the LR - but, will I still need an SWM?[/QUOTE]

You will be able to use an SWM if you only want 1 coax run to your bedroom reciever and its a dvr. You could always " drop " a scond line from the sidecar.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> Sooner or later, I'm upgrading the bedroom to HiDef. I presume that's when I should consider losing the Sidecar and moving to one of these new Slimlines.
> 
> Figure I should have them replace the original coax from 1994, same time.


If you go SWM, you probably won't need to. My bedroom DVR (added post-SWM) is working with RG59 that was installed for cable 20+ years ago.



> Thinking of keeping my existing RF translator setup for signaling/controlling the receiver in the LR - but, will I still need an SWM?


Need? No. Want? Your call -- if you want two tuners for the bedroom, then you either need two lines there, or one line using SWM.


----------



## bigorange (May 31, 2008)

Is this for sale yet? I like the idea of one wire instead of four!


I am about to dump cable. I have two coaxial cables already in the attic that run down the basement where my Leviton box is for my coax routing. I assume to avoid running more cables, I need something like this.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Keep seeing the same questions asked so, I'm reposting post #52
> 
> They started a three phase roll out on May 1
> 
> ...





bigorange said:


> Is this for sale yet? I like the idea of one wire instead of four!
> 
> I am about to dump cable. I have two coaxial cables already in the attic that run down the basement where my Leviton box is for my coax routing. I assume to avoid running more cables, I need something like this.


Welcome to DBSTalk

The quote above yours shows the list of the markets the SWMSlimline is being installed in right now and it is only being used in certain situation.


----------



## bigorange (May 31, 2008)

I'm not sure what benefit if any, having the two coaxial cables in the attic is. Should I wait for the new dish, or is there existing equipment I can use?

I have two coaxial cables in the attic that run to the basement where my Leviton box is. In the main living room, I have two coaxials and one ethernet jack. In my bedroom I want another reciever but only have one coax.

What does this mean for me in regards to DVR/HDTV. Both rooms have HDTV's. The outlet where we have two coax is where we watch most TV.


Also, when I finish off my basement, will I be able to run two coaxes there and have a receiver that I can record one channel and watch other?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

bigorange said:


> So is this available right now or not? I just called my local dealer in East TN and they said they cannot get them until fall.
> 
> I have two coaxial cables in the attic that run to the basement where my Leviton box is. In the main living room, I have two coaxials and one ethernet jack. In my bedroom I want another reciever but only have one coax.
> 
> ...


The unit is only available in the markets posted above. I am not sure when it will be available in other markets.

A member here dave29 will have them in a couple weeks and he already has the SWM8 which you can also buy online already.

But if you don't need/want two lines in the bedroom you don't need one since you already have two lines in the basement and in the living room. The only thing you will need is a Zinwell WB68 multi-switch that will be supplied by DIRECTV. That would give you dual tuner capability in the basement and living room and only one tuner in bedroom.


----------



## Jace (Sep 6, 2006)

Well it took a few calls and a couple of hours of my time on the phone with DTV, but finally after the 2nd tech failed, the third tech was the charm. 

Direct Sat tech showed up today with my new SL5S ODU ... install was fast and easy. The tech brought the single line from the roof top of the 9 unit condo building into my 2nd floor master bedroom, diplexed and power blocked the incoming line in the master bedroom, he put one line into the bedroom HR20 and one line into the wall jack, from there he put a 4 way splitter in the entry way closet where the former Comcast junction box was, that in turn dished out signal using the existing wiring to the other HR21 in the family room and the H20 in the guest bedroom. Both HD DVRs are running nicely doing record dual tuner capability with one line! All this done in my new condo with running only 1 outside wire down the back of the building, and only a single hole drilled in the wall.

Thanks for all the advice here ... it looks like persistence paid off.


----------



## bigorange (May 31, 2008)

Should I wait for the new single dish, or just get what they have now. I just realized since my basement is unfinished, if I pole mount the dish, they will probably bring it in through the basement anyway, so the wires in the attic are useless.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

If your going to pole mount and be able to bring in the 4 lines to the basement and have 2 lines from your leviton box to the rooms that will have DVR's, then I would say go for it now. Depending on the number of receivers you order, you may end up with a SWMline dish. Sounds like 5+ tuners with HD may get you the SWMline if there available in your area. That is what my neighbor had (1 HDDVR, 4 standard receivers) and he got a SWMline and that was a week or two ago.

Like I have said to others, SWMline is great for single run rooms that are already sheet rocked or very difficult or impossible to add that second line if you are going to have any type of DVR installed there.

Welcome to DBSTalk.com



bigorange said:


> Should I wait for the new single dish, or just get what they have now. I just realized since my basement is unfinished, if I pole mount the dish, they will probably bring it in through the basement anyway, so the wires in the attic are useless.


----------



## mcmattyo (May 27, 2007)

Since only one line is needed for 2 recordings does anyone know if we will be able to record 4 shows at the same time instead of 2?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mcmattyo said:


> Since only one line is needed for 2 recordings does anyone know if we will be able to record 4 shows at the same time instead of 2?


No, the DVR only has two tuners.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone in Virginia gotten this new dish as a part of a new install yet? If so what county? Did you have to get more than one installer to come out before they brought one?

I have an install setup for Thursday in Fauquier county and we pretty much have to have either the SWMLine dish or a external SWM8 due to the size of the house and the fact that we will have dual tuner DVR's with only one line run to them from the distribution point.

If the installer shows up without this equipment I plan to refuse the install and call DirecTV to complain... is this the best way to go about it?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

beestea said:


> Anyone in Virginia gotten this new dish as a part of a new install yet? If so what county? Did you have to get more than one installer to come out before they brought one?
> 
> I have an install setup for Thursday in Fauquier county and we pretty much have to have either the SWMLine dish or a external SWM8 due to the size of the house and the fact that we will have dual tuner DVR's with only one line run to them from the distribution point.
> 
> If the installer shows up without this equipment I plan to refuse the install and call DirecTV to complain... is this the best way to go about it?


If you don't want a second line run to those locations then yes, feel free to cancel.

Keep in mind that the second batch of markets just started their roll outs last week. The roll out is happening s l o w l y.

Plans are for nation wide availability by mid to late August.

As to complaining? Not the best way to go about it, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

If you call DirecTV and ask for the installation department, they should be able to tell you the name and number of the installation company. Check with them to see if they can do the job your way. You'll both know ahead of time if it's a waste.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

bakers12 said:


> If you call DirecTV and ask for the installation department, they should be able to tell you the name and number of the installation company. Check with them to see if they can do the job your way. You'll both know ahead of time if it's a waste.


Awesome thank you... I will try this tomorrow. I don't want to waste anyone's time or be difficult but if they can't bring the SWMline dish yet we will wait until they can to get the install done. I don't see why they wouldn't have access to one though since we are in Phase 1 of the roll out.


----------



## RClarkofNC (Sep 29, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Keep in mind that the second batch of markets just started their roll outs last week. The roll out is happening s l o w l y.


Great news! I saw the list of the first batch posted, but has anyone posted a list of the second batch? I'd love to know what markets are included in that.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone know if Solid Signal has these yet?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Anyone know if Solid Signal has these yet?
> 
> Thanks


When I go to their website I don't seem to find it.

I guess they don't carry it yet.

Although, I find myself wondering if there are enough of them in the supply lines to be avaliable from third parties.

Did you talk to dave29?

Mike


----------



## seltech (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry if this has already been answered, but can the LNB from a already installed Slimline dish be swapped out for the SWMline LNB? and just reuse the exsisting Slimline dish? or are the dishes different? This would make for a nice clean setup indeed


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

seltech said:


> sorry if this has already been answered, but can the LNB from a already installed Slimline dish be swapped out for the SWMline LNB? and just reuse the exsisting Slimline dish? or are the dishes different? This would make for a nice clean setup indeed


I have seen reports that some installers were using the normal LNB assembly to align the dish and then switched to the SWMline LNB (possibly because they didn't have a Birddog 300 meter, which I think is the only one which is compatible with the SWMline.)


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Winegard needs to make one of these for the RV set. Would make life much easier and give us the ability to have multiple drops without having to remove siding and homerun cables. 

Does anyone know if Winegard is planning one of these? In Motion would be great, but since they don't have one for the KaKu dish yet, I doubt they will have one of those soon. But a folding SWM KaKu would be great. I could use existing cable to have outlets in 3 different areas. And use splitters if I needed more for some reason.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

seltech said:


> sorry if this has already been answered, but can the LNB from a already installed Slimline dish be swapped out for the SWMline LNB? and just reuse the exsisting Slimline dish? or are the dishes different? This would make for a nice clean setup indeed


I swapped the LNB on my existing Swimline when I was in the field trial. Actually, I removed the LNB arm because I couldn't reach just the LNB without falling off the ladder. Then swapped the LNB on the arm and replaced the whole arm. It never threw the aim off that I could tell and I'm a bit of a klutz so I wasn't exactly gentle.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

seltech said:


> sorry if this has already been answered, but can the LNB from a already installed Slimline dish be swapped out for the SWMline LNB? and just reuse the exsisting Slimline dish? or are the dishes different? This would make for a nice clean setup indeed


direct swap.. pull the two little screws and swap just the lnb.. didn't even have to realign mine


----------



## seltech (Feb 5, 2008)

houskamp said:


> direct swap.. pull the two little screws and swap just the lnb.. didn't even have to realign mine


Thats awesome, thanks for the response :righton:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

houskamp said:


> direct swap.. pull the two little screws and swap just the lnb.. didn't even have to realign mine


Same here. Very easy swap.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

In reference to my earlier post in this thread, I moved and had my install done but no luck on getting the SWM in the Madison market. When I called mover's connection to set up the install they put the request on the sheet but said only an installer could make the determination if a SWM was needed. I have 4 DVRs so I definately had the need in my mind, and exlplained that at least 2 of the units were impossible to get a second line to (no basement under that section of the house and on opposite side of house from the dish). The CSR put the request on the order and I hoped it would work out.

My installer showed up and commented he couldn't believe I asked for the SWM because they haven't even begun training the installers in the area yet and was surprised I knew about it. He kinda joked that maybe next year by the time they get trained. Overall, the install went smooth but it bugs me that 2 of my DVRs only have one tuner now especially the one on the main floor living room which my wife uses since now she complains about not being able to change the channel.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

primetime said:


> In reference to my earlier post in this thread, I moved and had my install done but no luck on getting the SWM in the Madison market. When I called mover's connection to set up the install they put the request on the sheet but said only an installer could make the determination if a SWM was needed. I have 4 DVRs so I definately had the need in my mind, and exlplained that at least 2 of the units were impossible to get a second line to (no basement under that section of the house and on opposite side of house from the dish). The CSR put the request on the order and I hoped it would work out.
> 
> My installer showed up and commented he couldn't believe I asked for the SWM because they haven't even begun training the installers in the area yet and was surprised I knew about it. He kinda joked that maybe next year by the time they get trained. Overall, the install went smooth but it bugs me that 2 of my DVRs only have one tuner now especially the one on the main floor living room which my wife uses since now she complains about not being able to change the channel.


If they installed the Slimline dish that has 4 cables going to the LNB, then you are in luck. Go to ebay and search for "SWM LNB Directv" and you will find them listed. Remember you need the splitter as well. If you plan on four DVR connections you will need a 8 way splitter. One is the input and then 7 outpurts.








]


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> If they installed the Slimline dish that has 4 cables going to the LNB, then you are in luck. Go to ebay and search for "SWM LNB Directv" and you will find them listed. Remember you need the splitter as well. If you plan on four DVR connections you will need a *8 way* splitter. One is the input and then 7 outpurts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this setup a *4-way* splitter would be the better choice, since there would be less signal loss, it would feed all receivers, and you wouldn't have *4* open ports that you have with an 8-way..


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

It's Power Inserter, not inverter.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> In this setup a *4-way* splitter would be the better choice, since there would be less signal loss, it would feed all receivers, and you wouldn't have *4* open ports that you have with an 8-way..


Also, unused ports on a splitter that is splitting SWM are supposed to have 75 ohm terminators on them.

Carl


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> If they installed the Slimline dish that has 4 cables going to the LNB, then you are in luck. Go to ebay and search for "SWM LNB Directv" and you will find them listed. Remember you need the splitter as well. If you plan on four DVR connections you will need a 8 way splitter. One is the input and then 7 outpurts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...:eek2:

I didn't know they were on ebay!?

Mike


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Wow...:eek2:
> 
> I didn't know they were on ebay!?
> 
> Mike


rogue installers:lol:


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

houskamp said:


> direct swap.. pull the two little screws and swap just the lnb.. didn't even have to realign mine


that only works if you don't have any legacy receivers, correct? The SWM8 switch supports a few legacy ports, but the SWM dish doesn't as far as I know.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> that only works if you don't have any legacy receivers, correct? The SWM8 switch supports a few legacy ports, but the SWM dish doesn't as far as I know.


correct, SWMLine only has one output.. all recievers must be SWM compatible..


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

houskamp said:


> correct, SWMLine only has one output.. all recievers must be SWM compatible..


and I assume a maximum of 8 tuners? if you need more than that then do you have to use a "regular" dish and multiswitches?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

What about aligning the SWM dish? (I suppose you could use the receiver tuner. )Is there a special signal meter for at-the-dish tuning/aligning?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> and I assume a maximum of 8 tuners? if you need more than that then do you have to use a "regular" dish and multiswitches?


yep..



tkrandall said:


> What about aligning the SWM dish? (I suppose you could use the receiver tuner. )Is there a special signal meter for at-the-dish tuning/aligning?


Yes certain meters have new software for the SWMLine setups..
For the DIY, you can use a standard lnb and swap afterwards or use the signal meters on a reciever..


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> What about aligning the SWM dish? (I suppose you could use the receiver tuner. )Is there a special signal meter for at-the-dish tuning/aligning?


$4.99 a month charge also eliminates that and creates a phone call for service....

As far as 8 usable ports on the splitter that came from my installation, that is not correct. I will take a picture of it and post it, but the (so called 8 way splitter) only has 8 total connections on it. One input from the power inserter and 7 outputs to receivers.

FYI
This is a Directv installation, not a purchased put together install.

EDIT
Updated spelling, thanks Bob.

EDIT
I know the splitter thing sounds very weird. I though it was strange as well when I asked the installer what he put up there and he remarked that an 8 way was installed because the 4 way was not capable of supplying enough. These things are more like a hub in a network connection in the respect of ALL connections are the same, no dedicated input and no dedicated output.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> $4.99 a month charge also eliminates that and creates a phone call for service....
> 
> As far as 8 usable ports on the splitter that came from my installation, that is not correct. I will take a picture of it and post it, but the (so called 8 way splitter) only has 8 total connections on it. One input from the power inserter and 7 outputs to receivers.
> 
> ...


i have never seen a splitter like that, i am curious to see the pics


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dave29 said:


> i have never seen a splitter like that, i am curious to see the pics


"One input from the power inserter and 7 outputs to receivers."

This sure seems like an eight way splitter with the "eighth" being the PI and it's output.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "One input from the power inserter and 7 outputs to receivers."
> 
> This sure seems like an eight way splitter with the "eighth" being the PI and it's output.


then the PI is after the splitter? in the pic it looks like the PI is feeding the input of the splitter, and then it splits out to 4 receivers. leaving 4 outputs? or leaving 3? im confused:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dave29 said:


> then the PI is after the splitter? in the pic it looks like the PI is feeding the input of the splitter, and then it splits out to 4 receivers. leaving 4 outputs? or leaving 3? im confused:lol:


"Something is fishy in Denmark"


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Something is fishy in Denmark"


and in Austin (just messing with ya spanky :lol: )


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

dave29 said:


> and in Austin (just messing with ya spanky :lol: )


Been fishy here for a long time...

I think it's the weather!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

OK, now that I made a trip up in the 1000 Degree attic, what the installer told me is true, there are only 3 connections open and left on the 8-way splitter. What he did not tell me is that both cables running down into the Den/Family room are connected, even though only one is in use.

What this means is, there is one input for the PI and 8 outputs to equipment.

The fish have been netted and the story is now clear.

EDIT
I guess I have no excuse but to ge 3 more DVR's!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> I guess I have no excuse but to ge 3 more DVR's!


With the eight tuner limit with the SWM, you may need to recount that. :lol:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> OK, now that I made a trip up in the 1000 Degree attic, what the installer told me is true, there are only 3 connections open and left on the 8-way splitter. What he did not tell me is that both cables running down into the Den/Family room are connected, even though only one is in use.
> 
> What this means is, there is one input for the PI and 8 outputs to equipment.
> 
> ...


Who are you and what have you done with the real Spanky? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> With the eight tuner limit with the SWM, you may need to recount that. :lol:


I guess I could be off by at lease 1... :nono2:



houskamp said:


> Who are you and what have you done with the real Spanky? :lol: :lol:


I wonder what this stuff is the doctor keeps giving me and my wife says "!ake it, take it!"


----------



## inourgrave (Jan 5, 2007)

With the SWM-8 I take it you can use an existing side car setup if you don't want to switch the lnb? It seems that everyone is swapping the lnb here.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

inourgrave said:


> With the SWM-8 I take it you can use an existing side car setup if you don't want to switch the lnb? It seems that everyone is swapping the lnb here.


Yes the SWM will work with the AT-9 (sidecar) dish.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

inourgrave said:


> With the SWM-8 I take it you can use an existing side car setup if you don't want to switch the lnb? It seems that everyone is swapping the lnb here.


That will work fine (I have been using a SWM-5 with an AT-9 dish since early 2007). As far as I can tell the only reason for switching LNBs is the SWM LNB with built-in SWM is more readily available than the SWM-8.


----------



## inourgrave (Jan 5, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> That will work fine (I have been using a SWM-5 with an AT-9 dish since early 2007). As far as I can tell the only reason for switching LNBs is the SWM LNB with built-in SWM is more readily available than the SWM-8.


It almost looks like the SWM-LMB is cheaper as well (and a bit cleaner install) Will the new SWM-LNB work with an existing side car dish, because the dish looks to be a bit different shape than the slimlines? I am a total DIY so nothing scares me about the install part.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

inourgrave said:


> It almost looks like the SWM-LMB is cheaper as well (and a bit cleaner install) Will the new SWM-LNB work with an existing side car dish, because the dish looks to be a bit different shape than the slimlines? I am a total DIY so nothing scares me about the install part.


nope.. only fits slimline dish assy.. you can reuse the mounting pole tho..


----------



## inourgrave (Jan 5, 2007)

houskamp said:


> nope.. only fits slimline dish assy.. you can reuse the mounting pole tho..


Thanks for the heads up...place is such a great resource


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So do any online retailers (solid signal?) sell this SWMLNB yet?

Thanks


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Not that I know of.. they are expected in the next month or two.. (soon  )


----------



## br408408 (Jun 1, 2008)

You can find them on Ebay. Just search for SWM.


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

Have faith gang - I just had a new install after moving and I got the new dish!


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

When is the SWM Slimline 3 gonna be available? I want that for my camping setup and trailer. Can finally go HD at the river!


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

houskamp said:


> nope.. only fits slimline dish assy.. you can reuse the mounting pole tho..


Can the SMWLine be installed on the mounting pole of an old 3-LNB dish? Mine has to be bolted into a brick wall and I don't want to drill any additional holes!

If not, can I install the pole for the SMWLine onto the mounting bracket from my 3-LNB dish? or is there a pole adapter available from somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

zortapa said:


> Can the SMWLine be installed on the mounting pole of an old 3-LNB dish? Mine has to be bolted into a brick wall and I don't want to drill any additional holes!
> 
> If not, can I install the pole for the SMWLine onto the mounting bracket from my 3-LNB dish? or is there a pole adapter available from somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!


No & no, but yes, there is an adapter from the 1 5/8" mast [pole] of the Phase III to the 2" of the Slimline.
It may not be a good idea to do this though, as the reason for the larger mast and mounting is because the Slimline is bigger & heavier and will be putting much more stress/load on the older mounting.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> No & no, but yes, there is an adapter from the 1 5/8" mast [pole] of the Phase III to the 2" of the Slimline.
> It may not be a good idea to do this though, as the reason for the larger mast and mounting is because the Slimline is bigger & heavier and will be putting much more stress/load on the older mounting.


Thanks. Do you happen to know the horizontal and vertical distances between the holes on the Slimline mounting bracket?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

zortapa said:


> Thanks. Do you happen to know the horizontal and vertical distances between the holes on the Slimline mounting bracket?


Mine is: 4 1/2" x 7 1/2", but I've heard this can vary with each make of Slimline.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm going to close this thread... please ask new questions in a new thread.


----------

